# Irpf



## Mrrickus (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Maybe someone can shed some light on my situation for me. Up until last February I was working and paying IRPF in Barcelona. I paid a years worth and the amount was close to 3600 euro.

Today I get my IRPF back but its 536euro.

This was all handled by my account, who I am now trying to get in touch with.

Does it comes in, in dribs and draps or all in one go? as I was lead to believe I get nearly 100% of it back.

Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

It usually comes in one hit. Do you have a copy of the tax return? Do you actually know how much you claimed back? It may be that AEAT have checked your tax return and have decided that this is all you are entitled to in which case you should receive some kind of communication from them giving you the opportunity to contest their calculations.


----------



## Mrrickus (Sep 21, 2011)

Beachcomber said:


> It usually comes in one hit. Do you have a copy of the tax return? Do you actually know how much you claimed back? It may be that AEAT have checked your tax return and have decided that this is all you are entitled to in which case you should receive some kind of communication from them giving you the opportunity to contest their calculations.


Many thanks for the reply Beachcomber.
Basically I paid an accountancy firm to sort out everything for me, they'd come up to my office every 3 months and we'd do the payments on line.
I have copies of everything as far as I'm aware but am out about 3 grand so surely there must be some kind of mistake.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

If you have a copy of your annual tax return submitted in May/June it will show exactly how much your accountant claimed back.

Did you use a digital signature to submit the returns? If so you can check the current status regarding your refund on the AEAT website.


----------



## Mrrickus (Sep 21, 2011)

Beachcomber said:


> If you have a copy of your annual tax return submitted in May/June it will show exactly how much your accountant claimed back.
> 
> Did you use a digital signature to submit the returns? If so you can check the current status regarding your refund on the AEAT website.


Well spoke to the accountant today and firstly he said he didnt think they accepted my claim on my rent (I work from home so technically its an office space/expense), secondly he claimed he didnt have my housing contract (turns out he did) and lastly said he never put it threw as he can't make up expenses for me??? Even though the rent claim is very standard if you work from home.
No idea how he is going to fix it or if it can be fixed, however its an expensive mistake and I've no idea what can be done about it at this stage.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mrrickus said:


> Well spoke to the accountant today and firstly he said he didnt think they accepted my claim on my rent (I work from home so technically its an office space/expense), secondly he claimed he didnt have my housing contract (turns out he did) and lastly said he never put it threw as he can't make up expenses for me??? Even though the rent claim is very standard if you work from home.
> No idea how he is going to fix it or if it can be fixed, however its an expensive mistake and I've no idea what can be done about it at this stage.


Is it?
I never knew that.


----------

